# Sears 16/6 Snow blower auger sprocket Help Needed



## Invent1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi, New to using any kind of forum and already made some mistakes posting.
I'll get the hang of it hopefully.

I am looking for some help in determining the number of teeth on the auger sprocket. The Snow blower was given to me for the tractor and I'm rebuilding it, 
But there is no sprocket for the auger.
A can modify a sprocket if I cant find the correct one , but having the correct ratio is
pretty important. Don't really want to guess on this one.
Anyone know the correct number of teeth?


----------



## SWells (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a kinda similar blower on the front of my Roper. Here's a pic of the auger, I can snap another if it helps.


----------

